# surround placement



## farmermark49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Should the rear surrounds be at the same height as the side surrounds? Does a diffence in height help, hurt, or have no effect on surround sound?
My rear surrounds will be about four feet behind the listening area and 44" to each side. The side surrounds are to each side of the listening area (90 degrees) and two feet above ear level (5.5 feet).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Mark, My side surrounds are higher than my back surrounds so I just angled them down towards the listening position and they sound great. You can get angle mounts pretty cheap just about anywhere.:yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not necessary to have them at the same height, and from the sounds of it you have them mounted a nice distance behind the rear seating.:T


----------



## farmermark49 (Apr 22, 2009)

TC,
Thanks for the reply. I had looked at some mounts on line and was wondering if this was an option. I wasn't sure how much you would want the rear surrounds to point at you, as they would be supplying a more diffuse sound field. Anyway, I think I will look more closely at some mounts.


----------



## farmermark49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tony,
Thanks for your response. I'm also assuming that with accoutic wall treatment, a slight difference in the distance each rear is from the side walls would do no harm.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

farmermark49 said:


> Tony,
> Thanks for your response. I'm also assuming that with accoutic wall treatment, a slight difference in the distance each rear is from the side walls would do no harm.


You wont notice, as the rear channels are in most cases just "fill" there are only a handful of BluRay movies with 7.1 mixes.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

My fronts are on the floor . I have a small den .. My surrounds are on the side walls just in front of the listening area and are not tilted and my rear surrounds ar on stands right behind the listening area at about 5 feet high,, It sounds pretty good .. I read somewhere that the rear surrounds should be put together and to the rear and that the surrounds should actually be behind the listening area as well , but I disagree.. I think this is a personal taste thing..


----------

